# Ayuda con display LCD



## Marian0 (Oct 4, 2005)

Que tal??

Consegui 2 display LCD de 2x20, los cuales los quiero conectar al computador para mostrar datos variados: temperaturas, velocidad de fans, musica en reproduccion, entre muchas otras.
Estos son los datos de los chips:

CHIP 1:
5K3

*HD44780* A00
JAPAN

CHIP 2:
JAPAN
SED1181FLA

Encontre siempre el mismo esquema de circuito para este tipo de chip. http://www.hardcore-modding.com/imag...maxlcd/lcd.gif
No logro hacerlo andar con 5v. Solo con 8v se ve la linea de la pantalla.
A pesar de esto tengo estos problemas:
Uno de los lcd da bien la linea de prueba
http://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct03095xj.jpghttp://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lcd8wa.jpghttp://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct03171df.jpg
pero al conectarlo al puerto paralelo, anda solo los primeros 8 columnas del lcd
http://img318.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct03265bc.jpg
Como puedo solucionar este problema? aparentemente, estan bien soldados los cables. Que me recomiendan hacer para saber si esta quemado, es una falla en los cables/circuitos, etc   

El otro lcd, tira mal la linea de prueba, es decir, le falta un segmento.
Aca la foto
http://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct03039pw.jpg
No lo conecte todavia al paralelo porque no tube tiempo de soldar los cables restantes.

Alguien que me ayude porfavor!!!

Desde ya muchas gracias


Marian0


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

Creo que no te funcionan porque seguro que dañaste la lógica del display al aplicarle ese sobrevoltaje de 8 voltios. Según las hojas de datos que tengo (modelos Hantronix), el voltaje máximo de trabajo es de 5.5 voltios.

Después de que sigas fielmente el diagrama de instalación de estos dispositivos, no hay forma de que fallen, a menos de que defectuosos.

En programa que utilices para gestionar el display, debes escoger el numero de segmentos a utilizar: 2x20, 4x20, 4x40 etc. para así poder visualizar correctamente los datos.


----------

